# Change diff fluid?



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I was givin a nice used "95" Toro 1132 Powershift from my boss and although everything works now after a little work I realized after going through the service records that the auger gearbox/diff oil was never changed. Should I change it or does it even matter?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this is what we are talking about in this thread. itsvery important to make sure the gearset has lube or oil, most guys use gear oil, 80/90wt 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/7650-toro-521-auger-lube.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

If there is not lube in the housing you will smoke those gears fast. I would put new gear seals in it too. Use non-syntheic 80-90 gear oil


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

down load this and make sure your machine uses gear oil or grease
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...toro-two-stage-snowblower-service-manual.html


----------

